# Small Aquarium Set-up



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi guys.....after suggestions really........thinking of getting a small aquarium set-up.....not sure what size to get or what to put in it really......thinking tropical, rather rhan marine as I don't have the knowledge or money for marine......

Quite like the look of the Jewel Lido set-up......fell free to suggest ANYTHING....open to all offers
:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

best way to start is to keep an eye on freecycle. I've got a 4ft tank and mahogany unit off there and another 4ft tank and stand came on the other day on my local one. 

if you can get a decent sized one for free it'll bring the cost right down. My tank and stand would probably have been around £300 new.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya 

Fish are great and very relaxing. You are probably better with tropicals for many reasons....money being the most important. A 3ft tank was where I started off...and it was reasonably cheap. However, marines are capable of being set up in a nano form, I have a 90l cube for one of my marine tanks and its great and not too hard to look after. 

For tropicals, getting some nice shoaling peaceful fish is usually a good option, some tetras (6 or more), zebra danios, corydoras catfish, some kind of plec (bulldog perhaps) are all good starter fish. Getting some nice plants and wooden pieces in there can make all the difference too, nothing nicer than a fully planted tank with little fishes swimming in and out.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Have seen the jewel lido tank, which holds approx 120 litres I beleive, and is like a cube tank.....but I guess as the tank dimensions aren't that big the amout of fish that goes in will be limited........If I get a couple of shoals of fish, 6 per shoal lets say....will the tank not be at full capacity of fish with this?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

learn some water chemistry...it'll really help you out.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

go as big as possible if you are new to the hobby. things happen quickly in a smaller tank. big ones are more forgiving.


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Bigger tanks are better, and you have more options when it comes to species of fish. But, if you have restrictions on the size (I understand...I live in a 6 by 7 foot bedroom with 2 geckos!!!) it is entirely possible to have a lovely little tank. Jewel tanks are great just because the whole set-up is easy to control, and as long as you do very regular water changes and have lots of plants, there is no reason you can't have a very stable tank.
When it comes to the fish, I would stick to small, peaceful Amazonian species. I had a small but beautiful little tank with a shoal of 10 neons, a pair of dwarf (butterfly) cichlids and dwarf corydoras (absolutely delightful little things!). Only thing I would change if you are a beginner is swap the dwarf cichlid for another small shoal or a hardier species that lives on its own or in pairs.


----------

